# Orbital Sander Holder



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

If your like me time is precious and having to wait each time your done with the orbital sander to stop spinning before you can put it down.

I saw this idea in one of the wood magazines and built one and use it now all the time when I am finishing my projects. 

Once again I had one handle left over from a kitchen cabinet project because I bought the handles in bulk and decided to use it. Scrap plywood and some left over polyurethane glue before it went bad was used along with some 18 gauage brads.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very cool Dan. That beats the heck out of the paper plate that I use.

Eric


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hi!*

That looks like a good project. I don't do much sanding these days, so its the most hated job. Thats a good way to use up left over pieces from a previous job


TRN_Diesel said:


> If your like me time is precious and having to wait each time your done with the orbital sander to stop spinning before you can put it down.
> 
> I saw this idea in one of the wood magazines and built one and use it now all the time when I am finishing my projects.
> 
> Once again I had one handle left over from a kitchen cabinet project because I bought the handles in bulk and decided to use it. Scrap plywood and some left over polyurethane glue before it went bad was used along with some 18 gauage brads.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks handy, Dan. How much dancing around the bench does it do?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw that same one in Wood Magazine and will build one just cause it looks like fun, and is simple enough for me.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> Looks handy, Dan. How much dancing around the bench does it do?



Actually its pretty much a no beat dancer if you know what I mean ! 

If it does dance I use a quick release clamp and clamp it to my bench while I am sanding.
I will be building a down draft sanding table soon and will make sure I leave an edge just for that purpose along with a power bar to allow me to plug in at least 4 sanders ( orbital, palm, belt and rectangular) Will make a new post for that when the time comes and show you my progress.

But I did cut it a little shallow but it does work well. Your suppose to have 1/2" gap between the orbital sander and the bottom and on mine it just touches but not enough to cause the orbital sander to spin off or "dance" off


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> I saw that same one in Wood Magazine and will build one just cause it looks like fun, and is simple enough for me.


Your much to humble my friend you can do anything once you set your mind to it.

Hows the basement shop coming with the mud and tape?


----------

